# Audi S5 in Black now Dripping Wet by Street Dreams Detail



## dsms

*2010 S5 in Brilliant Black in for a 2 day full correction.

Wheels before










After cleaned with Opt. powerclean










Washed with CG citrus, clayed with riccardo etc.

After the prep and IPA wipedown shown with Fenix TK40. The paint on this car is an annoying combo, hard to correct yet very easily marred. 2 step correction carried out with the rotary and various pads and polishes. Jeweling process took about 4hrs alone, worked from 1500rpm down to about 900 with slow passes to create and even gloss without any leftover trails or haze.










Before










After










Water etching 50/50










Finished down



















License plate area before










After correction with spot pads










Trunk area needed several passes with the orange hydro which works very well on hard paint and finishes down well










More defects + water etching










After










Before










After










Tailpipes before










After + sealed with Rejex










Rejex curing on the wheels, 2 coats applied a few hours apart










Mirrors cleaned up by hand










Final shots































































































































Extra hours jeweling well worth it in the end :thumb:

















*


----------



## .Ryan.

wow, thats an amazing finish mate, great work. The full sun shots really show the quality of the work


----------



## PIT

amazing reflections.


----------



## Hoppo32

One word...

WOW! :argie:


----------



## marc-l

Awesome !


----------



## WHIZZER

Final Finish looks great


----------



## adseybear

:doublesho:

Wow! What a stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## ash888

very nice!


----------



## Eddy

Amazing, top stuff


----------



## Leemack

Looks amazing :argie:


----------



## horned yo

Excellent job


----------



## GT Guy

ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## iestynd

A M A I N G finish on that :argie::argie::argie::argie:

What are you holding in your hand when you take the reflection picture (your kneeling down.. Before any smart ar*e comments i dont mean the camera!!


----------



## Nanolex

Outstanding work, amazing clarity and depth you added!


----------



## detailer mike

whose is the white sl63?


----------



## PMC

Isto é o que eu chamo de excelente acabamento e fotos, ótimo trabalho.
Não fique tanto tempo sem colocar o seu trabalho
Respeita:thumb:


----------



## PMC

This is what I call excellent finish and photos, great job.
Do not stay so long without putting your work
Respects


----------



## Jamie-O

Whoaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, look at them reflections! yum


----------



## SBerlyn

>


You, sir, deserve Legendary Detailer status!

S


----------



## Porta

Ace work, as always. What polishing products are you using nowadays?


----------



## OrangePeel

Great work there buddy....

Look stunning, 

Thanksfor sharing 

OP


----------



## Scotch

Outstand work:thumb::thumb:


----------



## mgreen

Amazing finish. Love the outdoor pictures.

Great work


----------



## Biggy

The car doesn't even look black here! thats amazing! dunno if i missed it but what LSP did you use?


----------



## F. Premens

The car looks like a mirror, very impresive finish. :thumb:


----------



## FlawlessShine

A very fine job!!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## colarado red

Awesome.Absolutely love these cars:argie::argie::thumb::thumb:


----------



## dazzlers82

very nice black cars just look so good when done properly:thumb:


----------



## Mizzuri

amazing result. fantastic car!


----------



## dohc-vtec

On the eighth pic down where your using the 4 inch ish pad, where did you get the adapter between the polisher and the backing plate to make it longer?


----------



## Herby

awesome:argie:


----------



## obiahman

A grade detail


----------



## RandomlySet

stunning work!


----------



## dsms

-Mat- said:


> stunning work!


Thanks Mat!


----------



## Omid

What do you mean by Jeweling? It looks stunning!


----------



## dsms

Omid said:


> What do you mean by Jeweling? It looks stunning!


Finishing polish done with the rotary using a very fine polish and very very soft pad at mid to low rpm for an extended amount of time to refine the finish as much as possible without leaving a trace trail of anything behind.


----------



## El_Cid

Eso es brillo !!! that is shine man !!! congratulations !!


----------



## horned yo

Another amazing detail


----------



## jde126hunter

Incredible finish well done!


----------



## Guest

that looks fantastic mate, good work and a lovely car!


----------



## Mr Face

Sensational finish, simply amazing !! great work as always :thumb:

Huge respect.:wave:


----------



## sharkey56

Reflections are unreal


----------



## Dre

wauw! great work, the reflections are so cool!


----------



## dsms

Thanks boys, another S5 coming in a few weeks, same color!


----------



## Simpson.

I think your camera works wonders too  Wish i had an SLR type


----------



## ets2k9

Cant fault that!!


----------



## dsms

ets2k9 said:


> Cant fault that!!


Thanks Ets!


----------



## craigyd01

I now want to go out and detail mine this weekend!

Fantastic results. A true legend.


----------



## Yun_says

Looks stunning, excellent finish


----------



## jcuthell

Lovely car


----------



## Eurogloss

Great work as usual mate top correction job :thumb:


----------



## Fursecul

Damn man, black looks awesome when detailed but it's a bugger to keep that way.
Great job !:thumb:


----------



## Bigadz

That's something else, amazing work :argie:


----------



## Bero

dsms said:


>





iestynd said:


> A M A I N G finish on that :argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> What are you holding in your hand when you take the reflection picture (your kneeling down.. Before any smart ar*e comments i dont mean the camera!!


It's a Fenix TK-40 torch. It's an impressive bit of kit. I've got one in the garage.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=233856&highlight=tk40+torture


CPF said:


> Listed in order of occurance.
> 1. 15 drops 2.5ft bezel down over concrete
> 2. 15 drops 2.5ft tail down over concrete
> 3. 15 drops 2.5ft horizontal over concrete
> 4. 20 drops 3ft mid air spiral over crushed brick
> 5. Run over with 1400kg (3800lb) car approx 12 times both horizontal and vertical. Over both concrete and crushed brick.
> 6. Frozen in block of ice for 24hrs.
> 7. Left submerged in salt water 7ft deep for 12hrs.
> 8. Dragged behind car over gravel for 2km (1.3mi) at 20kph (12.5mph).
> 9. Placed in boiling water for 3 minutes.
> 
> Results: Pass


----------



## scoob666

As ever, stunning results!


----------



## German Taxi

Outstanding result and great shots.

Re the Fenix TK40 - what setting was it on in your shots? Turbo or high?


----------



## SSB Ad

Just ace!


----------



## dsms

German Taxi said:


> Outstanding result and great shots.
> 
> Re the Fenix TK40 - what setting was it on in your shots? Turbo or high?


The brighter one :thumb:


----------



## TurbochargedJJ

good god that's superb!!


----------



## Mini One Cabrio

OMG amazing!!!


----------



## GlynRS2

Superb clarity to the reflections.


----------



## Phil H

very very impressive! I've just done a brilliant black Audi A6 as you said a nightmare to work on


----------



## monkeyone

Wow. Nice work.


----------



## Strothow

:argie:


----------



## Matt RS

Looks superb!! A very deep gloss, look like you can put your hand into it :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Insane finish! Love your threads mate. Can i just ask what is the benefit of the long throw on the rotary spindle?
Thanks, Phil


----------



## gb270

Very nice


----------



## dsms

GIZTO29 said:


> Insane finish! Love your threads mate. Can i just ask what is the benefit of the long throw on the rotary spindle?
> Thanks, Phil


The rotary extension is great for getting into smaller areas. On the rear of the S5 I kept it on to polish by the Audi logo, the license plate area and the taillights. Even in wider spaces its nice to see the pad spinning further in front of you so you can place it very close to an edge or emblem without issue :thumb:


----------



## ampbmw

what lsp is that???

that paint = unusually insane!


----------



## SJake

Finish effect is "WUNDERBAR"


----------



## SuperB

Perfect car, perfect job...


----------



## dsms

ampbmw said:


> what lsp is that???
> 
> that paint = unusually insane!


LSP: Menzerna Powerlock x3

But what really made the difference....

5hrs. of refining the paint with Menzerna PO85rd and a fine finishing pad :thumb:


----------



## danielhoworth

Amazing job, where abouts are you based?


----------



## Guest

nice work:thumb: the car looks so glossy in the finished pics:argie: love the A5 and S5s, wish i could afford one lol


----------



## dsms

danielhoworth said:


> Amazing job, where abouts are you based?


United Sates:thumb:



capri kid said:


> nice work:thumb: the car looks so glossy in the finished pics:argie: love the A5 and S5s, wish i could afford one lol


Yes they are wonderful cars!


----------



## jspeed2

absolutly stunning i have a black car but no way near as perfect as that amazing :thumb:


----------



## dsms

jspeed2 said:


> absolutly stunning i have a black car but no way near as perfect as that amazing :thumb:


I too own a black car, mistake on my part. Keeping in clean is a full time job!


----------



## jdizzy

Bloody fantastic job mate


----------



## aj200

wow thats amazing ,nice one m8


----------



## dsms

Thanks all, next up grey R8 V10...


----------



## scooby73

Superb!:thumb:


----------



## Rasher

cracking job


----------



## Racer

Superb Work DAVE :thumb:

This must be one of the worst paint to fully corrected by 100% , black solid .

Show us the R8


----------



## Sneaks

Phenomenal shine! :thumb:


----------



## Bowler

Stunning S5 great detailing job


----------



## Christian6984

stunning, great work :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique

Looks awesome.


----------



## Palmball

That does look incredible :thumb:


----------



## petemattw

amazing silkiness to the finish. If i could do that I would be VERY happy


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

I think that must be one of the best reflections I have seen on here.

The work is stunning.

Just goes to show how much time is finishing the paint after correction, I spent 8 hours jewelling a black Range Rover last week.


----------



## kempe

Some very nice work there Very nice


----------



## angajatul

awsome work as always !:thumb:


----------



## black_civic_si

That is great!


----------



## tonyy

Fantastic work..


----------



## mik73

Speechless !! :doublesho


----------



## Railsbrough

wow, thats stunning


----------



## dsms

Should be seeing this car again soon.. hopefully the results can be replicated!


----------



## noveitor

Great, great job!!!!


----------



## uzi-blue

Awsome jog, great reflections.


----------



## Railsbrough

Beautiful work


----------



## Peter Jansen

WOW ! :argie:

Greets, Peter


----------



## dsms

uzi-blue said:


> Awsome jog, great reflections.


I always try to do good 'jogs' when detailing, lol

Thank you!


----------



## Pookini

Wow. Even my partner (Who normally isn't interested in seeing clean cars) was absolutely gobsmacked by the finish! Amazing.:argie::doublesho


----------



## David Proctor

Totally stunning.....


----------



## bigdavefromcas

Fantastic


----------



## Cops

Racer said:


> Superb Work DAVE :thumb:
> 
> This must be one of the worst paint to fully corrected by 100% , black solid .
> 
> Show us the R8


Fantastic result.

Is black solid worse than metalic? I have a black metalic audi A4 cab and cant seem to get it to come up as much as the black solid does.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Best finish I've ever seen on black - WOW

S5... V8? I thought they were V6T's? Or is it a different engine in USA?


----------



## Deeg

WOW... can only repeat what others have said.

Simply awesome finish!


----------



## RazerHot

Absolutely AWESOME...


----------



## dsms

RussZS said:


> Best finish I've ever seen on black - WOW
> 
> S5... V8? I thought they were V6T's? Or is it a different engine in USA?


The S5 coupes in the US are all NA V8, the cabrios here are the V6 3.0 supercharged (what audi calls V6T for some stupid reason)


----------



## hotwaxxx

Absolutely stunning mate. The reflections are unbelievable.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

3 months later and this thread is still getting praised... says it all really. Best looking black paint I have ever seen. Unbelievable work.


----------



## hotwaxxx

Jimmy The Saint said:


> 3 months later and this thread is still getting praised... says it all really. Best looking black paint I have ever seen. Unbelievable work.


Agreed.:thumb:


----------



## dhiren_motilal

awesome work, looks amazing


----------



## terryvtr

Sweet finish mate,congrats


----------

